# Yogurt maker



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Been fighting with making yogurt for the last two years, either separated or didn't thicken. Oven method, ice chest method, top shelf in kitchen...never worked. Yesterday at Goodwill I found a brand new in box, Waring Pro Yogurt maker! Tried it last night...WOW! Worth all of the $10 I paid! Yogurt is cooling in fridge now, used Oikos for starter. Did buy some Greek God Honey yogurt to tide me over...wow, that's some amazing yogurt!


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Want to note, I followed the booklets goat milk yogurt recipe....it called for 1/2C plus 2 T yogurt starter (Oikos) for 4 3/4C milk. Wonder if I just wasn't using enough starter? Just saw that Tim used 2T/quart on another thread...think that got me soupy yogurt. Guess it depends on freshness etc


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Experiment and try more and see. I would use 1/4 cup and mix it up thoroughly in the milk. Always make sure your yogurt is fresh too.


----------

